# Do Pigeons Migrate??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeepeR!! i was just wondering cause if i let my pigeons out, i don't want them to fly away!! thanks!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

They don't migrate, not even the original wild version (the few that can be found in Europe).

But, that doesn't mean they won't take it into their heads to fly further than you (or they) intended and take a while to get back, if they aren't loft trained.

John


----------

